# 2009 Sea Fox 236CC



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2009 Sea Fox 236CC being pushed by a Suzuki 200hp 4stroke (1,190 HOURS) and is sitting on a 2012 SSMI tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Simrad GPS/FF, Bluetooth stereo w/speakers throughout, Cobra VHF Radio, Lenco trim tabs, Sea Star hydraulic steering, labeled switch panel, analog gauges, transom boarding ladder, HUGE transom livewell, raw & fresh water washdowns, gunnel rod storage, lean post w/fixed backrest, large center console w/enclosed space inside, canvas T-Top w/telescoping outriggers, mid-ship seat, bow storage box, anchor locker w/anchor package, bow pulpit and navigation lights.

Recently serviced and checked out by our service department!! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Priced at $28,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker – Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

